# Hulkster Newsletter, APR 1997, Issue #3



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

Workout Routines/Fitness Articles/News Updates

Training, the Mental Aspects - Written by Big Canuk

We all are creatures of habit. It's something that a bodybuilder wants to avoid though. A lot of us still cling to the same old routines we've been plugging away at and perhaps we try to add some extra weight every week to tell ourselves we're progressing but we all know when we team up with a new partner for a workout or two and get into some new, radical exercises, we feel a huge difference occurring. New muscle fibers getting hit, better growth, more rev, etc.

We've all experienced this and yet a few weeks later, we start falling into the same trappings and stagnate again. Is there a way to avoid this and keep the fire burning? We all know most of the battle is in the mind anyway. If we can see ourselves doing it, we can. If we can't see it, we don't do it. That's why it's so important to see your muscles in your mind as you do the exercise just pumping up and getting huge and ripped. If you can see it, you can achieve it. I recently read an article where they took a large group of people and half of them were put on a weight training program. The other half were told to spend their time just thinking about weight training. (Now mind you these test subjects probably weren't bodybuilders but the results are amazing nonetheless.) At the end of 2 months, the people who just saw themselves training in their minds had better results than the ones who actually did the training!

Now, I know I'm talking to a group of guys who know no limits and are burning with the desire to hypertrophy no matter what it takes so it would stand to reason that if we will do the "big" things to do it, we should definitely do the "little" things to ensure we get the body we know we can unlock and possess.

Since about 90% of our brain isn't even knowingly used by us, we should put emphasis on that area. The visualization technique is just such a tool. As I said earlier, see the muscle just exploding in growth. The reason we have mirrors in the gym is for that visual effect. Now, imagine this. You see yourself getting a pump while doing an exercise by looking in the mirror as you workout or you mentally see yourself literally exploding with growth in your mind as you do the exercise. If you see yourself doing it, even just mentally, the body usually follows.

Just another example of this that we've all heard is where they took a bunch of basketball players and divided them into two groups. The first group spent an hour per day shooting baskets while the other group sat for an hour an imagined themselves shooting baskets. At the end of two months, the group who imagined shooting baskets far out shot the actual practicing group! Apparently, when you imagine yourself shooting baskets, you always see it going through the hoop. You never imagine/see the ball miss the shot. When you practice shooting, many shots are missed and you see that. The body responds in like fashion and the results speak for themselves.

There's no reason we can't apply this to our bodybuilding routines. If it means extra growth, better cuts, making that lift we've always wanted to get or just getting that edge we could all use, why not start at the place where it all starts? In your mind!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Medical Community****

Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) 50 mg Tablet

General Information: Anabolic/androgenic steroids are analogues of male hormone testosterone. Both have a core 17-carbon steroid chemical structure that gives them anabolic (protein building) and androgenic (masculinizing) properties. Studies were developed to separate the anabolic from the androgenic effects but this has been only partially accomplished. The androgenic effects of endogenous testosterone are the development of male reproductive system and secondary sexual characteristics. The anabolic effects include growth and epiphyses closure of long bones during puberty, enlargement of larynges and vocal cords, improvement of red cells number, reduce body fat, and improve corporal mass (muscle).

There are two ways for anabolic steroids administration (oral and injection). Oral steroids are highly potent and are excreted fairly rapidly from the body due to short metabolic half-lives(usually within weeks). So, oral steroids are the first choice for athletes who want to rapidly improve their performance and try to escape from the drug tests. Unhappily, these drugs are the most toxic and which have more side effects. Injectable steroids are less potent and generally exhibit delayed absorption into the body, especially if they are oil-based diligent. They have less liver toxicity than oral steroids, but they are being less used by athletes in having a delectability in drug tests for long periods.

Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) is a synthetic male hormone which enhances and repair's the body tissue-building process. They are used medically to treat anemia (low red blood cell count); to control breast cancer in women; to improve weight loss due to severe illness (Aids), and to treat osteoporosis (bone loss).

Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) is taken orally. It may be taken with food or milk if stomach upset occurs. Take this medication exactly as prescribed. Increasing your dosage, will increase the risk of side effects. While taking this medication, schedule periodic lab tests to monitor the effectiveness of therapy.

Side Effects: Nausea, vomiting, loss of appetite, diarrhea, trouble sleeping or excitation may occur the first several days as your body adjusts to the medication. Other side effects include acne, yellowing of the skin or mood changes. Males before puberty may experience increases in penis size, higher frequency of erections, and hair growth. After puberty, males may experience loss of scalp hair, breast tenderness or swelling, painful erections, trouble urinating, and changes in sex drive. If any of these effects continue or become bothersome, inform your doctor. Women should notify their doctor if they develop a deepening of the voice, hoarseness, an increase in body hair, changes in sex drive or menstrual changes while taking this medication. Notify your doctor if you develop vomiting, skin color changes or swelling of the feet or ankles while taking this medication. Diabetics must closely monitor urine and blood sugar while taking this medication and report any changes to your doctor. Anabolic steroids may stop or stunt growth in children under 18 years of age.

Precautions: Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) should not be used during pregnancy or while breast-feeding. This medication should not be used by men with breast or prostate cancer. Due to serious adverse effects, this medication must not be used to improve athletic performance or physical appearance. Contact your doctor if you have any pre-existing heart, liver or kidney disease, coronary artery disease, seizure disorders, diabetes or allergies.

Interactions: Inform your doctor of any over-the-counter or prescription medication you may be taking including blood thinners, warfarin or oral medication for diabetes.

Storage: Store between 59 and 86 degrees F (15 and 30 degrees C). Keep away from moisture and sunlight. Do not store in the bathroom.

Generic Name: Oxymetholone

Brand Names: Anadrol-50, Hemogenin, Anapolon 50, Oxitosona 50

The usual dosage for androgen replacement in the male is 1/2 to 2 tablets every day.

Average wholesale price: $90.00/100 tabs (50mg/tab).

Manufactures: Syntex


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Hormones and Synthetic Substitutes, Gym/Locker Room Community****

Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) 50 mg Tablet

Also so known as: Hemogenin, Anapolon 50, Oxitosona 50

Top 5 steroids:

Deca-Durabolin
Sustanon 250
Various Testosterone's (Cyp most popular, Enant, Prop, and Susp)
***Anadrol 50***
Dianabol

This Anabolic steroid is known for it's great bulking effects (commonly stacked with Anavar / Parabolan / Deca / Primobolan / Equipoise), water retention, and does aromatize. Rated #1, (oral) for it's effectiveness for size and strength gains. Also rated #1, (oral) for producing the most side effects. Anadrol-50 (Oxymetholone) is one of the most anabolic on the market. This is a oral steroid with the evil 17 alpha-alkyl molekyl which makes it so effective but also so toxic.

Most common side-effects: increased acne, water retention, balding, increased blood pressure, (GGT, bilirubin, enzymes) adverse liver test results. The injectable version is one of the few intramuscular products, which is 17-alkylated.

The usual dosage for size and strength increases in a male is 1/2 to 3 tablets everyday for the duration on the cycle, normally four to six weeks in length, no longer due to the toxic effects associated with this particular steroid. Anadrol should be used with an anti-estrogen like Nolvadex or proviron and not for more than 5 weeks, due to it's toxic effects.

Cycle for 100kg Bodybuilder:
week1=100mg Deca, 1/2 tab / day Anadrol-50
week2=200mg Deca, 1 tab / day Anadrol-50, 20mg / day Nolvadex
week3=300mg Deca, 1 1/2 tab / day Anadrol-50, 10mg / day Nolvadex
week4=300mg Deca, 1 tab / day Anadrol-50, 10mg / day Nolvadex
week5=200mg Deca, 1/2 tab / day Anadrol-50, 10mg / day Nolvadex
week6=100mg Deca, 5mg / day Nolvadex
week7=2500 units HCG
week8=2500 units HCG


Black-market price: $2.00 to $3.00/tab (50mg/tab)

Counterfeits (Manufacturers copied): Syntex


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Supplements / Enhancement / Cosmetic Products****

CANTHAXANTHIN THE TANNING PILL- Written by Unique

That's canthaxanthin--pronounced can-tha-zan-thin. Canthaxanthin is a well-studied carotenoid widely distributed throughout nature. Not withstanding beta-carotene, canthaxanthin has probably been studied more than any other carotenoid. In order to understand the functions of canthaxanthin, a comprehension of the group of molecules called the carotenoids is necessary. Carotenoids are biological pigments that are both the coloring of living organisms and the necessary molecules needed for important metabolic reactions. They are distributed in leaves, flowers, fruits and roots of plants. Carotenoids are also found in many animals, especially in marine invertebrates. They also tend to accumulate in brightly colored feathers of tropical birds. All carotenoids that are found in animals are ultimately derived from plants or algae. Carotenoids are potent antioxidant molecules that protect plants from damage caused by single and triplet oxygen produced by ultra violet rays and photosynthetic metabolism. They are free radical scavengers that prevent harmful uncontrolled oxidation chain reactions. Carotenoids also protect plants from direct ultra violet damage by absorbing high-energy ultra violet photons and dissipating the energy along their hydrocarbon chains. Mutant plants that contain no carotenoids soon die due to ultra violet induced damage to the chlorophyll.

The beautiful array of orange, yellow, and red leaves in the autumn is colored by the carotenoid pigments. The green chlorophyll's are destroyed by the cold and free radicals, thereby, unmasking the various carotenoids the leaves also contain. Likewise, in animals, carotenoids act as ultra violet light absorbers, antioxidants, and free radical scavengers, protecting DNA from genetic damage.

The carotenoids consist of two main groups: the carotene's and the xanthophylls. Beta carotene, which nearly everyone is familiar with, is the most common CAROTENE. On the other hand, Canthaxanthin is a xanthophyll. A difference worth noting is that beta carotene converts in the mammalian system to Vitamin A. Canthaxanthin, as well as all xanthophylls, do not convert to any extent to Vitamin A.

Canthaxanthin is a naturally occurring carotenoid found in many different plants and animals. It is the red coloring of many fruits, vegetables, and flowers, as well as some edible mushrooms. It gives the pink hue of the feathers of brightly colored tropical birds such as flamingos and roseate spoonbills. A few species of pink shellfish and some ocean crustaceans such as the red lobster contain this xanthophyll as does the pink flesh of salmon and the red spots on the skin of trout. Besides being a red pigment, canthaxanthin functions as an ultra violet photon absorber, a single and triplet oxygen quencher, and a free radical deactivator. The incredible endurance of pink salmon on their long migrations to spawning grounds may be possibly due to the antioxidant qualities of the canthaxanthin that saturates their bodies. They swim for thousands of miles in highly ionized oxygenated water (condition which would normally be fatal to a fish) without damage or death.

A major cause of skin cancer is repeated sunburns to the skin. Damage to DNA due to ultra violet radiation, excited forms of oxygen, and free radicals can cause mutations which lead to carcinogenesis. The use of canthaxanthin may decrease one's chances of getting skin cancer by decreasing the necessary exposure time in sunlight and preventing sunburn damage to the skin.

OK, I know what everyone is asking, "That's very wonderful Unique--we can see that canthaxanthin is an awesome compound, but how does this SPECIFICALLY help me, a bodybuilder?" To answer this question, we must understand what happens to carotenoids when ingested in large quantities. I am sure everyone has heard that if a person eats too many carrots their skin will turn yellow. Indeed, this is true and the condition has been termed carotenemia. Sometimes, this can appear to be jaundice, however, with jaundice the whites of the eyes become yellow, while carotenoids only color the skin and not the eyes. Beta carotene does a fine job of coloring the skin (actually the fat under the skin); however, the color is yellow--not very cosmetically pleasing! A carotenoid that would color the skin a tan color would be ideal--both for health and cosmetic reasons. Well, we're in luck--meet canthaxanthin. While beta carotene is a yellow orange carotenoid, canthaxanthin is a deep red/brown. Thus, when carotenemia occurs, a much darker, orange/red/brown color will appear. On most parts of the body (except perhaps the palms and soles of the feet where it can appear orange) the coloring is very reminiscent of a tan. Furthermore, I have found that canthaxanthin will enhance an actual tan by 2-3 fold. Thus, one would have to lay in the sun or in a tanning booth much less to get the required tan. Finally, the time spent in the ultra violet rays would be much less harmful because the canthaxanthin would be quenching the free radicals and absorbing the photons! Pretty cool, huh?

Are there any side effects to using canthaxanthin? Yes, it turns the stool a reddish color. The body will expel excess amounts that are not assimilated in the body, thus coloring body waste. The only other side effect is orange palms and soles of the feet. However, this can be controlled with dosage. Usually, the orange color appears with very excessive dosages--cutting the dosage in half usually controls this phenomenon.

What are the most common misconceptions about canthaxanthin?

Canthanthin stimulates melanin in the skin. This is a blatantlie and any company making these claims is defrauding the public. Canthaxanthin has nothing to do with the skin's normal tanning process from ultra violet ray stimulation.
Canthanxanthin will color the hair and eyes. NOT TRUE! Canthaxanthin only colors subcutaneous fat--thus giving the appearance ofcolored skin.
Canthaxanthin causes liver damage. FALSE. Canthaxanthin is non-toxic. The confusion may come from any of the two following reasons:
a.
Excessive Vitamin A can cause Vitamin A Toxicity which could lead to liver damage. The carotenoid beta carotene is pro-Vitamin A and converts on demand into Vitamin A as the body needs it. Unlike beta carotene, Canthaxanthin is not pro-Vitamin A.
b.
Liver failure can cause jaundice. The coloration of the skin by carotenoids is not the same as being jaundiced.
If this stuff is so good, why don't we hear more about it? Basically, we have our most wonderful (yeah, right!) FDA to thank. Only one company in the U.S. manufacturers this compound and the FDA puts much pressure on this company to restrict its sale. The FDA will not allow it to be sold as a tanning agent. Thus, it must be sold as a food colorant/dye (how it is used in the food industry). It is an arduous task to market such a compound and few companies are willing to spend the time and effort in doing so. Canthaxanthin can be bought through some mail order companies in muscle magazines in the form of capsules--however it is usually very expensive. Fortunately, Massquantities (web site), carries canthaxanthin in bulk, powder form at roughly half the cost. Now, a person can enjoy the health and cosmetic benefits of canthaxanthin without going broke!

How should canthaxanthin be taken? I have found that 500 mg of the 10% powder (50 mg of canthaxanthin) three times daily should be sufficient to saturate the body with the carotenoid. Usually, it takes about a month to reach full saturation. Once saturation is reached, the dosage can be cut in half. This conserves on this precious supplement and also will reduce any orange color of the palms of the hands and the soles of the feet. Finally, it takes about 3-4 weeks AFTER saturation before the color will be golden bronze. At first it has an orange tint. This darkens in time or through a small amount of sun exposure. This is called equalizing the molecules, which turns the red canthaxanthin molecules brown. IF YOU ARE NOT WILLING TO TAKE CANTHAXANTHIN FOR AT LEAST SIX WEEKS CONSISTENTLY THEN YOU WILL NOT KNOW HOW IT WORKS FOR YOU! Six weeks is really not that long and the result is well worth the wait--the coloring is pleasing and is quite easy to maintain!

As the summer approaches with its requirement of having a tan, don't waste countless hours in the sun just to get that tan. Instead, invest in some canthaxanthin and be a tan ahead of everyone else!


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Recipes****

A) STUFFED MUSHROOMS

1/2 lb fresh mushrooms
1 medium onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 cup Stovetop Stuffing
1/2 tablespoon parmesan cheese

METHOD:
1. Clean mushrooms; remove and chop stems
2. Spray skillet with butter flavored Pam. Sauté onion, stems and
garlic.
3. Add 1/2 cup water and cook until onions are tender.
4. Add another 1/4 to 1/2 cup water and add the Stovetop
Stuffing. Set aside for a few minutes.
5. Stuff mushrooms, sprinkle with cheese. Bake at 350 degrees F
for 20-25 minutes. Makes 24 stuffed mushrooms.

Serving Size: Two (2) mushrooms
Exchanges Per Serving: Free
Per Serving: 9 calories, 46 mg sodium

B) POTATO HORS D'OEUVRES


18 small red-skinned potatoes
1/2 pound fresh mushrooms
1 tablespoon dries dill
1 tablespoon dried parsley flakes
1/2 cup apple juice
1 teaspoon lemon juice
3 tablespoons grated parmesan cheese

METHOD:
1. Wash the potatoes and steam them until they are fork-tender.
2. Cut off a thin slice on the bottom of each potato to allow it
to sit without rolling.
3. Cut off a thin slice on the top of each potato and scoop out
the inside "meat".
4. Poach the mushrooms in a sauce pan with the dill, parsley
flakes, apple juice and lemon juice for 5 minutes. Pour off
the liquid.
5. Put the mushrooms and potato flesh in a food processor or
blender. Chop until fine.
6. Stuff the potato skins with the mushroom filling.
7. Sprinkle with cheese.
8. Refrigerate until ready to serve. When ready to serve, heat
in a 350 degrees F oven for 15-20 minutes. Serve warm.

Serving Size: One (1) potato
Exchanges Per Serving: One (1) Starch/Bread
Per Serving: 50 calories, 2 mg protein, 10 mg
carbohydrates, 0 gm fat, 18 mg sodium


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Questions and Answers****

I'm planning a trip to Mexico, where do I go, who do I see, what do I look for???

Recently, one of our members went on a trip to Tijuana, and here's a description of his trip:


Tijuana Trip - by Smitty

I just returned from my San Diego trip and it was very productive. I thought you might like to hear about my experience. Fortunately, I asked you for advice before I went and it really helped. I crossed the border at Tijuana and got a taxi. I asked to go to a vet and after some language barriers were overcome, the taxi driver took me to one. They had Laurabolin 50, Norandren 50, Reforvit-B, and Equipoise stacked on the shelf! More importantly, it was all very affordable. For instance, 50ml of Reforvit-B was $20.00! This is what I got there:

2- 50ml of Revorvit-B
3- 50ml of Norandren 50
1- 50ml of Laurabolin 50
1- 50ml of Equi-gan


The grand total for all of this was $250.00. The only one that I possibly thought could be fake was the Equi-gan. I couldn't find the ones listed in the WAR under Equipoise but I was willing to risk it since you recommended it and the WAR spoke highly of Equipoise. This one had the expiration dates stamped on the box and label like the WAR said to look for. The other four I felt were real and he did have all of them on display. I read that stores typically hide fakes and bring them out for customers when they try to sell them. I wanted to buy more but there was the problem of crossing the border! I went to a regular pharmacy to try and find some HCG, proviron and Clomid. While in the pharmacy, this really big American came in. I started talking to him because I knew why he was in there. He said he had been there the day before and came to this pharmacy all the time. As a matter of fact, the pharmacist let him go in the back and take an injection. He and I discussed what the store had and he told me what had worked for him. He told me that everything he had bought there was legit. Well after hearing that, I ended buying a little more. He told me what good results he had gotten from the Maxigan 50%. He also told me he had tried the Methandrostenolone tabs and they were great. He did tell me that the only thing he ever thought might be fake was some Deca he bought the day before. Thanks to your vet suggestion, I didn't have to worry about that. He also eased my fear about crossing the border but did warn me they had x-ray machines for all of your packages. I had been debating on whether to put my stuff inside of my "tourist gifts" that I bought so I would look more like a tourist. I would have been in real trouble if he hadn't told me about the x-ray. So this is what I bought at that pharmacy:

1- 50ml Maxigan 50% (50mg/ml, I guess that's what the 50% means. I couldn't find it under Equipoise in the WAR.)
2- 10000 I.U. amps HCG
30 tabs 50mg/ea Omifin
42 tabs 20mg/ea Nolvadex
120 tabs .02 mg Spiropent
300 tabs 5mg/ea Methandrostenolone (small blue tabs, I wouldn't have trusted them if the American hadn't told me they were legit and he used them.)


They were out of Proviron. I left the pharmacy as happy as a kid leaving the proverbial "candy store". It then struck me that I had to get all of this across the border! The American told me just to stick it in my pants. Well, as you can see, I had a lot of things and my jeans were too tight! So I bought some baggy khaki pants and went to the bathroom. I brought some athletic tape with me and proceeded to tape the vials to my legs and stuffed some in my underwear. It was quite uncomfortable to walk. Maybe I should write an article in your newsletter about how to stuff your pants with steroids discreetly! Just kidding! Anyway, I made it across with no questions asked by the border agents.

What do you think? Did I do well or did I forget something important? I'm really interested in reading your cycle suggestion. I guess I have way too much for one cycle. If you have time, could you please explain the reasoning behind your cycle suggestion. It isn't because I doubt your advice but because I would like to further my anabolic knowledge and thought it would be valuable to know why you suggest what you do. Also, with this much stronger cycle in store for me, how should I change my workouts? I just mean in general terms like how many days and which body parts together, not specific exercises and reps. I have one stupid question, how much is one ml in terms of cc's? Is it 1 to 1?

I would just like to thank you very much for your help. The vet suggestion saved me a lot of money and helped me avoid the fakes as the WAR said most vet steroids haven't been counterfeited (Equipoise not included). I really appreciate your time and feel you saved me a lot of money and in finding legit products.


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Companies, Mail-order Scams, Dealers, and Individuals that are BLACK LISTED****

I'm going to take some heat for this list, but I'll be damned, if I'm going to sit there and let these frauds scam our newsgroup members, we all watch each others backs

If you know of a company, mail-order business, dealer, or even an individual, that rips people off or may be tied to a DEA sting operation, please send that information in and it will be added to the BLACK LIST. This section is not for the use to screw with someone, so keep the facts honest and factual.

Drugstore O.L. Skouvara & Co. , Greece: All outgoing mail/packages flagged by U.S. Feds.
Euro Care Mail-order Pharmacy, The Netherlands: A.T.T. shutdown due to MM2 article.
B. Mougios & Co.
Pittakou 23 T.K., 54645, Thessaloniki, Greece
Shutdown

Paul Parker/ Carlos
P.O. Box 83130
San Diego, CA 92138
Busted and DEA maintaining P.O. Box for info. gathering
IC (formerly shal)
P.O. Box 465
North Jackson, Ohio 44451

Scam/fakes


chosto@hotmail.com
Negative reports from members
dave@glasscity.net
Negative reports from members
Rejuvenation
Negative reports from members
IMP
Negative reports from members
Sports Supplements
Counterfeits/fakes
MDT
Counterfeits/fakes
Pharma-Europa
Counterfeits/fakes
R. M. Products
Counterfeits/fakes
Farmlette
Counterfeits/fakes
Winfield Assoc.
Counterfeits/fakes
Farma-Mex (Pharma-Mex)
Counterfeits/fakes
Swess Pharma
Counterfeits/fakes
T.J.
Counterfeits/fakes
JNM
Scam/fakes
Box 50242, Tucson
Scam
Spider Labs
Scam
Pro Tech Sport, U.K.
Scam


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Counterfeits/fakes, Special****

thanks to SPOOK, for their contribution!!!
Fakes: (junk/useless)


Russian Dianabol, the blister packs have poor quality print (all Russian) and it has Methanadrolone and 000.5r) printed on it. The two colors used for the print are black and blue. The directions that come with the tablets, is printed on greenish colored paper.
Russian Sustanon CYCTAHOH 250, the 1cc amp is clear with a bright white scoring mark around the neck, and the label on the amp has rounded corners, Lot#252179, Manufacture Date: May 95, Expiration Date: May 99.
Organon (Greece), Deca-Durabolin, Lot#931104-012, Exp. 991128, 100mg/ml, 2ml/vial, 3 vials per box.
Organon, Deca-Durabolin, Lot#292698A, 200mg/ml, 2ml/vial, vial is brownish in color with blue cap.
Pronabol-5, manufactured in India, the fake product comes in plain (no thrills) foil strip on 10 tabs (per strip) that says Pronabol 5, while the real version comes in a (vacuum pack) foil strip with purple writing on it, the tabs are marked P-5

Counterfeits: (copies/good products)

Here are some of the counterfeits floating around, good news is that they actually contain what they are suppose it. They all look legit, except the labels peel off too easily (on the Steris Products). I'll record lot#/date as they become available.


Negma (France), Parabolan, Exp. 08/96
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Enanthate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Propionate 100mg/ml 10cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), Testosterone Suspension 100mg/ml 30cc vial
Steris Labs (USA), HCG
Primobolan (Spanish), 100mg/ml, actually contains approx. 50mg Nandrolone Phenlypropionate, the blue spot is smaller, the scoring mark is more visible, and it comes with a different style plastic tray, than the real version


----------



## K1 (Aug 29, 2012)

****Muscular Enhancement / Informational Sites****

Deth's Hard-core Bodybuilding

Davids steroidpage
David's steroid Page

Domains for sale! - GoldNames.com
Bodybuilding and Fitness Site

Supplement Purchasing Sites

Mass Quantities
Network Solutions E-Commerce Web Site - Store Offline
Run by 3-4-5 and UNIQUE
Bulk supplements at unbelievable prices. There's a description on every product, info as well as prices that can't be beat!!! All products are of the highest grade (pharmacy quality)!!!

Anabolix Research
anabolix.com
Run by Brian Russell Raupp, Site Administrator
Go to Product List/Order Form then press Bulk Supplements for great deals!!! This site is the other site, that you can view the Hulkster's Newsletter, just enter the main home page and go to On-Line Documents ,then press Hulkster's Newsletter. Brian will be adding photos to the newsletter steroid topics in the near future, so watch out!!!

Athletic Research Group Site
Uniserve Home
Run by Frank Decurtis
Supplements, in smaller quanities. He's offering 20% off regular prices for Hulkster's Newsletter subscribers, just mention the newsletter to get the discount. Frank also puts out a really nice newsletter, as well, called Muscle Plus, drop him a note at his site, and sign up for it.

Overseas Pharmacies - Non-steroid
CERI Resources Listing
CERI: Sources Listing

ANNOUNCEMENT:

The people at Anabolix Research are looking for (((EMPTY))) vials, amps, boxes, inserts, etc... so they can add an up-dated pics section, describing real, counterfeits / fakes. If you'd like to help them set-up this new section on their site please contact them at:

By Brian, Site Administrator anabolix.com

Anabolix Research
2840 Broadway Suite #310
New York, NY 10025


It would also help if you could include, what you paid for it, and any other helpful info. If it is a fake, please let me know ((WHO))), so I can BLACKLIST the scammer, so he can't continue screwing us over!!!

ANNOUNCEMENT SOURCE

I've been asked by this source to mention his address. For individuals looking for a few products. This source has been mentioned on several boards, there have been a few negative reports, floating around, but I personal know of three people, that have ordered and received all the products and the products were real, there have been some shipping delays, but he has come through!!!

DISCLAIMER: The author of this Newsletter is a Certified Personal Trainer and CNA, with no other qualifications in the field of Science, Chemistry, Sports Medicine, etc... This newsletter is based on research done by the author. An attempt has been made to make it a practical source of information, rather than scientific. Prescription medication is illegal, unless authorized by a physician. The author is not approving or recommending this use of Anabolic steroids or other hormone substitutes.

"Be careful and watch your back.....Hulkster"


----------

